# Paph Formosa Lady (Susan Booth x sanderianum)



## emydura (May 27, 2009)

Flowering for the second time. I love everything about this plant, but particularly the dorsal and the broad shouldered petals. It would be one of my favourites from my collection. Given the parents it is growing very nicely for me. It has a few new growths popping out so expect to see more of this plant in the coming years. It has an unflowered growth considerably bigger than the one in flower, so I’m hoping I might get a fourth flower next time.

This is from Taiwanese breeding - Susan Booth 'Yu-Pin' × Paph. sanderianum 'In-Charm'. 

This is a strange time for a multi-floral to be flowering for me (late Autumn). I find they are normally very seasonal, always flowering from mid-October to early January. I checked to see when this plant first flowered and it was May 2006. So exactly the same time of year. It has me puzzled.

David


Paph Formosa Lady (Susan Booth x sanderianum)


----------



## labskaus (May 27, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of sanderianum as a species, but its hybrids can be spectacular. This is one of those. Well done David, I can see why it is one of your favourites!


----------



## P-chan (May 27, 2009)

That's stunning!


----------



## JeanLux (May 27, 2009)

extremely impressive, these large blooms, and fine pics, too!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (May 27, 2009)

Nice broad shoulders and long dangling petals.. Love the bronzy colour too..


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2009)

Paphioboy hit it with the bronze color, I love it! The pouch is amazing to look at.


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2009)

Very nice flower & plant David. Would be worth pointing up also.


----------



## John M (May 27, 2009)

This one is beautiful! I particularly like the petal stance and the honey colour.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 27, 2009)

Very vivid colouring. Most impressive. Well done!


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2009)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Candace (May 27, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## Drorchid (May 27, 2009)

Very Nice! I like the colors a lot!

Robert


----------



## swamprad (May 27, 2009)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 27, 2009)

I'm with those commenting on the colors! Lovely yellow and gold tones in those blooms!


----------



## Elena (May 27, 2009)

It's really quite stunning, I love it too.


----------



## CodPaph (May 27, 2009)

big, very very nice bloom


----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)

Thats a great looking flower. Great pics too.
Thanks


----------



## Wendy (May 27, 2009)

Man that's not fair...I don't have one and it is GORGEOUS!!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## likespaphs (May 28, 2009)

hmmm... i can't see it so well.
it would be much easier for me to see if you'd send me the plant.....
i mean.... 
nice growin'!


----------



## emydura (May 28, 2009)

Roy said:


> Very nice flower & plant David. Would be worth pointing up also.



The fact it has only 3 flowers might go against it and the third flower is quite small. I agree it has some potential though. The next flowering should be superior as the growth is larger and still growing. Might be worth having it judged then. My problem is that there are not enough judges in Canberra. Unless my plants are in flower during the spring show (which these multis never are) I have no way of getting them judged. I could drive 3 and half hours on a week night to a Sydney orchid meeting but that is not very practical for me. I have a few nice Paphs that I think may be of award quality but they probably will never be judged.

David


----------



## Gilda (May 29, 2009)

:drool: :clap:I can feel a bad case of the PAD disease coming on with all the beauties that have been posted !:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

